
Private car ownership is on the road to becoming a rarity - eplanit
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/get-ready-to-share-not-just-the-road-but-the-car-2015-12-14
======
dalke
I have seen many of these articles about our car-share future. Few have
addressed various factors like:

A family which keeps the car seats/booster seats in the car, because it's
easier than moving them in and out each time. And extra diapers, clothes,
toys, etc.

An avid windsurfer/skier/cyclist with special mounts for sports equipment, or
someone who lives in mountains and keeps tire chains and sand in reserve.

Or medical gear.

People who buy things during lunch, and leave them in the car to take home
with them after work.

How often are the cars cleaned, who decides what "messy" is, and who pays for
the cleaning?

